# Help! We can't decide which to go for? Boy V Girl



## misshelsbells (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

After extensive research, myself and the hubby have narrowed down our search to two beautiful Cockapoos and are completely torn.

We initially set out wanting a boy and have found a gorgeous F1 boy born from standard poodle mum and cocker spaniel dad. In our search we have come across a gorgeous F1b girl born from a cockerpoo mum and minature poodle Dad.

Both are from different breeders and offer similar health testing certs etc.

Can anyone share any advice or experience over cockerpoo dogs V bitches? or standard poodles v minature? i know its a tricky one with the cockerpoo being a hybrid but any helpful advice which would help our decision would be realllly welcomed.

X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't help you there as Bertie is my first dog. Only thing I can say is I was dead set on getting a girl and ended up coming back with him. Not because of his *** but because of his character. I think you just click with certain dogs and sometimes they pick you. Go with your gut feeling there's no right or wrong.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The one from the standard Poodle has a chance of being bigger I am pretty sure. I know that Jake is my first male dog. I went for a male because the breeder said they tend to be more loving to the whole family and more cuddly in general. I am not sure how true that is but in his case is it very true. Jake is very much the lap dog. All 22 pounds of him


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think everyone will have their own opinion on this one. Personally I only wanted a bitch as I wasn't keen on dealing with humping, 'lipstick' popping out and stopping at every post for a quick leg ****!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to admit there are times Jake tries to hump Penny (my parents dog) but she humps him too. He never did learn to **** his leg and we made sure we never had a lipstick incident by getting him snipped at 6 months. 
I think it is like children. If it is happy and healthy and you love it.... the *** does not matter


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

For me this would come down to the size of dog I wanted and which one would work best with your family and lifestyle - after that the male/female decision is made, unless you widen your search. The standard mix 'should' be quite a bit bigger but the breeders have probably advised you on this. Good luck! I'm sure either way you will get a lovely pup!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi yes I agree it would be more the size in this instance that would be the deciding factor for me.... A standard cross would be too big for me personally...Boy or Girl.... Both equally adorable 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree - the size might be more of an issue... The most important thing is which pup you make a connection with!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one of each and love them both. My girl attempts to hump my boy much more than the other way around. My boy did **** his leg a lot before he was neutered and then after that it reduced dramatically and I barely notice it any more. I find both equally as loving in their own way. I would say my girl prefers to be held and cuddled more but then she is still only 7months so still a baby really. My boy housetrained really quickly but girl took a lot longer, nearly 5 months longer. My boy eats everything, my girl is a picky/fussy eater. 

So pros/cons to both. At the end of the day I would choose by size and temperament. Good luck!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is all soooo funny and interesting! I have one of each, and each individual poo is so very different!! Sami has never cocked his leg, he still squats to go and is over a yr old, so I dont see that changing. Carley humps his more than he does her!! Neither of mine are snuggle bunnies . . but Sami more so than Carley. She will be still for only a few moments, then struggles to get down. I just dont think you can characterize them by male and female gender?? Great luck with your decision!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

if size don't make any difference ,then what i would do is go to each one and pick up the puppy if you can , and hold and cuddle it ,and see which one grabs hold of your heart and you will have it ok ,,,,lumpy


----------



## misshelsbells (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. We are now thinking the standard mix may be too big for us in any case. Does anyone know or have any pics of a standard?

X


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Personally I wasn't worried we just felt muttley was the one so got a boy.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i have a boy and a girl Ollie coming up to 3 and Millie is 8months ,they are both loving and have very cheeky personalities ,i have seen a cockapoo standard and they are considerably bigger the one that walks near us is quite boisterous .
Good Luck 
Lynda


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't seen a standard cross, I'm assuming could end up similar size to a miniature labradoodle. Although size varies greatly even with miniature crosses . 
I've one of each, male, female and don't think I would make the choice based on gender I would go purely on personality.
Wilf cocks his leg maybe 4 times on a walk but they both sniff the same scents just Mable doesn't leave any and very occasionally they would both hump each other. Wilfs lipstick has only ever made an appearance once and he's 5 1/2 . Good luck x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know a standard cross and she's not that much different to a miniature. More like a miniature labradoodle size but hardly anything in it. Both boys and girls are equally adorable and it just depends on their individual character. I wouldn't worry about any unwanted male behaviour as this all disappeared with neutering with ours. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get both......haha, problem solved. Seriously tho! I have had both boys and girls and loved them all. It really doesn't matter. It's their temperament and character that matters most.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with the temperament. I'm looking at getting a boy, but had all girl dogs growing up and loved all the ones I remembered. But wanted to go for a boy this time, but willing to go with a girl if not enough boys to pick from in the litter. But I think I have first pick on any boys anyways.

I don't even really care about color. But have a great cat because of her temperament. I doubt I will ever get another cat as I don't think I will get one the compares to Tenacious our current and only cat.

If you can meet the cockapoo before you buy, then I would do that. Pick the pup the fits will with you. But weather you pick male or female as long as you give the pup a safe and caring envirorment to live in it will work our fine.

Here is a link that may help you decide
http://www.howtodothings.com/pets-and-animals/a4104-how-to-choose-between-male-and-female-dogs.html


----------

